# Survey: Medication cost



## SuperMaria (Jul 13, 2020)

Hiya! 

I'd like to ask how much did you pay for medication for 1 IVF cycle? Just to have an idea about costs since this is hidden in every price list?


----------



## Northern (Sep 26, 2015)

Hiya, always shop around as prices can vary loads between different clinics or pharmacies - don’t be afraid to ask for a load of different quotes. 
Total cost depends very much on your treatment, but a fairly standard cycle can be anything from £700-£1100.


----------

